# Updated trail access in Tahoe



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

This popped up in my Faceache feed:

https://www.singletracks.com/blog/m...ails-after-tahoe-natl-forest-clarifies-rules/

Class 1 emtb now have more legal trails to ride.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks, bob!!! 👍👍


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)




----------

